

Did You Know That Women Are Still Paid Less Than Men? - acak
http://www.whitehouse.gov/equal-pay

======
sp332
_the Equal Pay Act of 1963, which made it illegal for employers to pay unequal
wages to men and women who perform substantially equal work._

How does this work? Do you go to every woman in the company and tell them "Hey
the new guy is a better negotiator than you were, so we're bumping up your
salary in order to hire him?" Do you have to offer men similar pay to other
men? What about industries where women are paid more then men on average?

------
nimblespring
Apparently the White House has something of a glass house situation on its
hands: <http://freebeacon.com/hostile-workplace/>

